# Authoring a Monospace Font



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how to create a .fon file which I can use in .NET as a font but I am finding very few resources in regards to creating such a file.  Does anyone have any ideas or heard of a freebie app for authoring fonts?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 2, 2009)

How about this little freeware gem  http://hukka.furtopia.org/projects/fony/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2009)

That worked great.  Now on to the real bid-ness.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2009)

And then I realize .NET won't use .fon files (only .ttf).  I ended up dumping the whole thing to .png files and I'm using that.  It's slow but once I get going, the performance penalty should be gone.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you can use Fony to convert .fon files to .ttf if that's of any help.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 2, 2009)

I checked and I didn't see any option.  The PNGs are working well--just slow to get the handwriting converted to indicies.


----------

